# Remapping cost



## Tezza (Mar 3, 2014)

Well yesterday jumped in the MH to come to Wales and while filling with fuel noticed a tyre was a bit flat (a lot flat in fact only 23 lbs) so pumped it up as this journey was really necessary . This morning went to Cross Tyres in Cross hands at the end of the M4 and they found a puncture...took the wheel off then tyre and patched it. The bill........wow .....Just £8.00. I thought that was so cheap. Anyways on the counter was an engine remapping leaflet....the unit next door. So I went there and he is going to do mine Wednesday morning.....for £170. I am thinking this is very cheap. I have enquired at shows before and I'm sure they were all asking around the £250 figure. Has anybody else had this done? And if so....how much?   And also if you have had it done have you seen any improvement in torque and fuel economy?
Btw....I have a 2001 fiat 2.8jtd
thanks


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 3, 2014)

I have the same engine as you so I will be watching this with interest, I know it is worth doing but just never got around to it.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Mar 3, 2014)

My concern is there is a reason the manufacturer sets the engine up as it leaves the factory and what are the long term issues with remapping ?
Perhaps other members have more knowledge / personnel experience.

How does this effect a vehicle warranty ?


----------



## Tow Itch (Mar 3, 2014)

Just to start you off this bloke was well known for the old Rover(Perkins) diesel.
 It then developed other things and I knew he had gone into truck and motorhome remapping.
Tuning-diesels superb diesel performance for less
 His link to his associated company appears dead. No idea from when but I think this is the motorhome side. Energy Tuning UK


 A starter of a read on the subject and they (Ron) used to be good for help.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Mar 4, 2014)

Tezza said:


> Well yesterday jumped in the MH to come to Wales and while filling with fuel noticed a tyre was a bit flat (a lot flat in fact only 23 lbs) so pumped it up as this journey was really necessary . This morning went to Cross Tyres in Cross hands at the end of the M4 and they found a puncture...took the wheel off then tyre and patched it. The bill........wow .....Just £8.00. I thought that was so cheap. Anyways on the counter was an engine remapping leaflet....the unit next door. So I went there and he is going to do mine Wednesday morning.....for £170. I am thinking this is very cheap. I have enquired at shows before and I'm sure they were all asking around the £250 figure. Has anybody else had this done? And if so....how much?   And also if you have had it done have you seen any improvement in torque and fuel economy?
> Btw....I have a 2001 fiat 2.8jtd
> thanks




Could you post the address for this engine remap place please?


----------



## Hughman (Mar 4, 2014)

We had a Smart Roadster that we got remapped by a Smart specialist. It gave it a lot more poke at low speed and upped the total bhp by about 20% 

However, we also then had problems with it cutting out at high speed, always when in the outside lane, which provided a few brown-trouser moments  The garage was unable to rectify the problem in spite of trying all sorts of (expensive) solutions, and in the end we had the map removed - hey presto, problems all gone.

Different vehicle maybe, but......


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have one of these fitted to my van :- Energy Tuning UK

I`ve had it on now for 6 years and it`s absolutely fine with no problems what so ever.

I informed my insurance company who was OK with it and it didn`t increase my premium.

It is a very simple DIY fit ( 15-20 minutes ) and just plugs into the existing loom and can be taken off very easily if you change your vehicle.

You can adjust it to any combination ( BHP and or Torque ) you want by using the switches you can see on the right hand side.

One of the downsides to a " Remap " is it has to be taken back to the place who did it to be adjusted. 

This one you do it yourself as many times as you like until you find the settings that suit you the best for both Power and Economy.

I initially bought it when i was towing a Car on a A-Frame or a Box Trailer and i needed more Torque.

I have since sold them both  but kept the module and finds it makes the driving much more relaxed with much fewer gear changes.

I have mine set at Medium and Medium and that suits me fine.

Driven sensibly you can achieve a little more MPG ( 3 or 4 ) than before it was fitted.

You will get plenty coming on saying all sorts and that it`s impossible to have More Power AND More MPG.

That`s fine, it`s their opinion and i`m not getting into any arguments about it.

All i know is i`ve had it on for 6 years and i`m very very pleased with it and i just tell it how it is.

Hope this helps.


P.S.

Forgot to say i have a 2006 Peugeot Boxer 2.8 HDi running at 4,100 Kgs


----------



## exwindsurfer (Mar 4, 2014)

*remap*

I have had my citroen relay remapped last year for and agent of Celtic tune it was 120 bhp now 155  and i am well pleased with it .It is giving me 36 to 38 mpg on a run so no complaints there .I also had my 58 plate mondeo done when i had it .It had ben done for over 4 years and no probs what so ever .


----------



## suej (Mar 4, 2014)

Had ours done, and it caused problems. The engine kept dropping in to 'limp home' mode and we had to take it back to Mercedes dealers to have it restored to factory settings at a cost. Wouldn't recommend it. Surely the manufacturers would make the engines to remapped specs if it was beneficial.
Sue


----------



## Tezza (Mar 4, 2014)

baloothebear said:


> Could you post the address for this engine remap place please?


hi the address is 

South & West Wale's Finest Remapping Specialists.

unit 6
Heol Parc Mawr 
Cross Hands 
Sa14 6re


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi
Ive had both my transit vans remapped by Vantuner .co.uk, they are both brilliant, my old van has now done 222,000 miles and runs like a dream, it was remapped at 176,000.

better bottem end power, mpg im not bothered about as im ussually on a mission last week i did a run of 650 miles in the day, this is a regular run for me, no problems at all.

tranivanman


----------



## zipnolan (Mar 4, 2014)

Had my last van remapped a Fiat ducato 2.8 (2006) never had a problem, I also achieved 35 mpg and it was a lot better on the hills, now I have a 2.3 ducato (2008) had it remapped now moves/runs like a car with plenty of torque, I paid £180 but this was because I went to them on a recommendation , heres the link ,they're based in Macclesfield and will remove the remapping FOC if not satisfied.........................

Remap Manchester | DPF Removal | Car Specialists


----------



## zipnolan (Mar 4, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> My concern is there is a reason the manufacturer sets the engine up as it leaves the factory and what are the long term issues with remapping ?
> Perhaps other members have more knowledge / personnel experience.
> 
> How does this effect a vehicle warranty ?



When a manufacturer designs a vehicle they have to ensure it can survive in every environment in which it’s sold.

Vehicles are built to cater for owners who miss or massively extend service intervals, who start their car from cold and thrash it then turn it off without letting it cool down. They build them for people who don’t replace worn components and who use the cheapest and worst fuel and oil available. In short, they build them for people who are the opposite of me and you, in respect to their cars, people who abuse them. The manufacturers also build their vehicle to be down on power to account for the extreme operating conditions vehicles face around the globe. To suit these conditions an all round safe compromise between performance, efficiency, longevity, and commercial restraint is produced.

A few examples are:
•Fuel Grade – Poor quality fuel massively affects how a vehicle runs, example markets are Ireland and Australia. Equally high quality fuel can cause an engine to run badly if it isn’t mapped to do so, example markets are Japan and the UK. We remap your engine to run on fuel we find in the UK, this massively improves the power, torque and fuel consumption of your vehicle by creating more accurate fuelling. This doesn’t mean you can’t use a higher or lower fuel, just that your car will run better on the fuel we receive in the UK.
•Operating Temperatures – A car that is bought and used in the heat of Africa, America or the Far East is mapped to perform equally as well in the icy colds of Northern Europe. Air density increases and decreases in these differing temperatures and so massively affects parameters such as AFR’s (air-fuel ratios). Again we remap your vehicle to work for an optimum for our environment; this doesn’t mean you can’t subject your vehicle to a two week driving holiday in the South of France just so that it will work to an optimum here.
•Emissions Directives – There are hundreds of different regulations across the globe that vehicle manufacturers have to adhere to, from stringent CO2 laws in the important market of California to the stringent noise regulations of China and Switzerland, and everything in between.
•Commercial Restraints – If your car was more powerful in Japan than it is in the UK you’d be pretty upset, equally if your vehicle was more powerful than an identical car in L.A they’d be pretty upset. It would also be an administrative nightmare for manufacturers to produce slightly differing derivatives for each market place so they produce one vehicle for all and this is what leaves room for improvement.

Due to all of these points your vehicle is a diluted version of what it could be. We make some gentle increases to a few key parameters which produce some extreme improvements in performance, bhp, torque, fuel economy and emissions.


----------



## Tezza (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh we'll it's being done in the morning.....I will post some updates later...thanks all


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Tezza said:


> Oh we'll it's being done in the morning.....I will post some updates later...thanks all


You will not be disappointed


----------



## Tezza (Mar 4, 2014)

I hope not...not looking for Ferrari performance and smart car frugality ( is that a word hahahah) but will be quite happy with just a little more oomph and maybe 3 mpg more. Fuel is my biggest expense in life....so 3 mpg more will be quite a saving


----------



## Tezza (Mar 5, 2014)

Job done......did a little test drive...wow...the increase on torque is really impressive. Tonight driving back home...nearly 200 miles so will be a good test. Do this trip regularly and normally costs £53-£55. So will see if there is any difference.


----------



## Tezza (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes ... Done the journey for the last 4 weeks and never go over 60mph and always drive steady


----------



## Tezza (Mar 5, 2014)

Well I think I'm getting about 22-23 mpg so any increase will be worthwhile for me. But I do like the prices of fuel when in France or Belgium lol


----------



## Teutone (Mar 5, 2014)

Tezza said:


> Well I think I'm getting about 22-23 mpg so any increase will be worthwhile for me. But I do like the prices of fuel when in France or Belgium lol



That's what we use as well, 2.0 Ducato 2004. And if you are in a rush, you can even see 20mpg......

What model is yours?


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 5, 2014)

I have the same engine as Tezza, 2002 Fiat 2.8JTD but in a Hymer B584 Classic and I get just over 30mpg, I am very light footed but not slow


----------



## Tezza (Mar 5, 2014)

Done 160 miles tonight and staying at Yeovil. Will do the last 35 miles in the morning. And to be honest...there is no difference in mpg I don't think. But 145 miles of that was motorway so my driving was exactly the same.
The hymer must be better on mpg because of the bed we have above the cab. Plus I think it's about 4.5 tonne
Torque excellent but now another problem.....there is so much torque that the clutch is slipping .....so now I have to think about a new clutch grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 6, 2014)

Tezza said:


> Done 160 miles tonight and staying at Yeovil. Will do the last 35 miles in the morning. And to be honest...there is no difference in mpg I don't think. But 145 miles of that was motorway so my driving was exactly the same.
> The hymer must be better on mpg because of the bed we have above the cab. *Plus I think it's about 4.5 tonne*
> Torque excellent but now another problem.....there is so much torque that the clutch is slipping .....so now I have to think about a new clutch grrrrrrrrrrr






I think you`ll find your a little off the mark when you say " about 4.5 tonne ".

It`ll be either 3.5 tonne or 3.85 tonne and might be 4.1 tonne if it`s been uprated and has the correct rated tyres.

Your MTPLM / MGW ( gross weight ) will be on the Vin Plate which is more than likely on the Slam Panel under the bonnet.


----------



## witzend (Mar 6, 2014)

Tezza said:


> .there is so much torque that the clutch is slipping .....so now I have to think about a new clutch grrrrrrrrrrr



Wasn't going to mention that but now you have yesterday while visiting a local garage I saw a fairly new Peugeot van with gearbox removed for new clutch to be fitted it had only done 15000 mls mechanic couldn't find any fault but blamed the remap it had also saw the customer who was also in grrrrrrrrrr mode


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 6, 2014)

Can someone work out the payback period of a remap ??

Remap cost £200 - £250 (cheap one)

average mileage 6000

Normal MPG = 22 - 23

increase in MPG 2 - 3 miles


----------



## maingate (Mar 6, 2014)

Apparently Fiat do not make an uprated clutch plate but you may be able to get something better from an after-market manufacturer if you look into it. Some owners reckon the Fiat clutch is made of cheese! 
This is why I prefer a tuning box, it can be set wherever you feel comfortable. My van has a 5 ton MAM and the setting is about halfway. I could get about another 20 BHP if I set it to Max power but prefer it where it is.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 6, 2014)

maingate said:


> Apparently Fiat do not make an uprated clutch plate but you may be able to get something better from an after-market manufacturer if you look into it. Some owners reckon the Fiat clutch is made of cheese!
> This is why I prefer a tuning box, it can be set wherever you feel comfortable. My van has a 5 ton MAM and the setting is about halfway. I could get about another 20 BHP if I set it to Max power but prefer it where it is.





Exactly the same here and one of the reasons i went for the Tuning Module over the Remap is that you can adjust it yourself.

I`ve got mine set at Medium Torque and Medium BHP and 6 years / 40,000 miles later it`s doing fine and the clutch is good.

If i set it at High and High it will spin the wheels quite easily even in the dry and heaven knows what it would be doing to the clutch.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 6, 2014)

steco1958 said:


> Can someone work out the payback period of a remap ??
> 
> Remap cost £200 - £250 (cheap one)
> 
> ...




I`m not really bothered about the " payback period " i bought mine to achieve more Torque and it does that admirably well.

The increase in MPG is a bonus and it really is a much more relaxed drive with far fewer gear changes.

The slightest hint of an incline now does not require a downshift.


----------



## Tezza (Mar 6, 2014)

Like i said ..the torque is great ( wheelspins in first gear hahahahah)But i have done 25,000 miles in the last 12 months so i think even a 2mpg increase will soon recoup the cost of the remap.25,000 miles at 22mpg is 1,136 gallons....25,000 at 25 mpg is 1000 gallons so 136 gallons saved a year for me (i hope)So if i can get 3mpg more...IF....... it will save me £834 per year.If my figures are wrong somebody will correct them lol


----------



## Tezza (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh forgot to mention....Cost of remap was £170....asked for discount for cash so £160 ....lol cash is king


----------



## Tezza (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes David...its our only vehicle.Plus parents live in Wales and dad was really poorly so we were going down every week. But even if we dont do that we expect to spend at least 4 or maybe 5 nights a week in in the van. We just love being out and about in it. And luckily we dont have to work anymore.Hoping to do spain and portugal in june for a month or maybe more. So the mileage soon racks up


----------



## new hippys (Mar 24, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> My concern is there is a reason the manufacturer sets the engine up as it leaves the factory and what are the long term issues with remapping ?
> Perhaps other members have more knowledge / personnel experience.
> 
> How does this effect a vehicle warranty ?



I think you will find it does, mixed results I think, it works for some but not for others.


----------



## arbee (Mar 24, 2014)

*Mapping V tuning box*

I have tried mapping over the years on various vehicles and IMOH you are far better with a tuning box, I personally have 1 fitted to my car (Tiguan R line) and 1 on my new VW T5 4motion and as soon as I finish my sprinter conversion it will be getting one as well.
I have tried several types of tuning boxes and now I only use DTUK ( not the cheapest by far ) because if you have any problems with the box you they are very very helpfull.


----------



## Beemer (Mar 24, 2014)

I have a Performance & Economy Diesel Tuning by Tunit - Work, Play & Save fitted on my 2.8JTD Fiat (4.5t max), and I have been 'playing' with the settings for a few months now.
The vehicle came (second hand) with the Tunit box already fitted and set at number 7 (0-9 settings), with this setting I have been getting about 25mpg.
The vehicle has pulled well on the hills and has a good turn of speed when overtaking, but I really wanted to know if this box worked, so I initially set the box to number 9 and set off on a 240 mile trip to south Wales a few months back, however there did not seem to be much difference that I could tell.
The box was set at number 1, and another similar journey recently made it quite clear that there was a distinct lack of torque, on the hills and when overtaking lorries on the motorway.
The box has been set back to number 7, where it shall stay now.
As for fuel consumption, I am not sure, but I did seem to get about an extra 20 miles per tankful, ( I usually get about 300 miles before the fuel light, but with the setting on 1, a further 20+ miles) not really enough to justify the lack of torque, without the box set to a higher setting.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 24, 2014)

arbee said:


> I have tried mapping over the years on various vehicles and IMOH you are far better with a tuning box, I personally have 1 fitted to my car (Tiguan R line) and 1 on my new VW T5 4motion and as soon as I finish my sprinter conversion it will be getting one as well.
> I have tried several types of tuning boxes and now I only use DTUK ( not the cheapest by far ) because if you have any problems with the box you they are very very helpfull.



Interesting, warranty is up in a month. 230+hp sounds good.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 24, 2014)

Tezza said:


> Like i said ..the torque is great ( wheelspins in first gear hahahahah)But i have done 25,000 miles in the last 12 months so i think even a 2mpg increase will soon recoup the cost of the remap.25,000 miles at 22mpg is 1,136 gallons....25,000 at 25 mpg is 1000 gallons so 136 gallons saved a year for me (i hope)So if i can get 3mpg more...IF....... it will save me £834 per year.If my figures are wrong somebody will correct them lol



I have a Fiat 3ltr Auto had mine remapped at Carafit not far from where you had yours done in Cross Hands , they came to my house and cost £250 he was with me for about an hour . I was asked a load of questions of what my driving style was even asked if I intented to tow no was the answer but if I needed to in the future then come back and he would re map again for no charge . The transformation in driving , torque etc is amazing also get around an extra 5mpg think I could get more if I eazed off a bit . Never intended to consider the re-couping costs . On a previous van I had re-mapped which was a 3ltr manual I did notice the clutch starting to slip , but nothing wrong with the clutch you just need to alter your driving style put the power down gradually or you will spin the wheels or the clutch will slip . Worth the extra money definately yes , use Carafit again Yes .


----------



## Hughman (Mar 25, 2014)

arbee said:


> I have tried mapping over the years on various vehicles and IMOH you are far better with a tuning box, I personally have 1 fitted to my car (Tiguan R line) and 1 on my new VW T5 4motion and as soon as I finish my sprinter conversion it will be getting one as well.
> I have tried several types of tuning boxes and now I only use DTUK ( not the cheapest by far ) because if you have any problems with the box you they are very very helpfull.



Very interested in these as I have 2 diesel vehicles, the van (Fiat Ducato 2.3 150) and an ageing Volvo estate. If they really do what it says on the tin, it would be great - do you use the power or economy one, and what's the real noticeable effect?


----------



## Tezza (Mar 25, 2014)

Evs54 said:


> I have a Fiat 3ltr Auto had mine remapped at Carafit not far from where you had yours done in Cross Hands , they came to my house and cost £250 he was with me for about an hour . I was asked a load of questions of what my driving style was even asked if I intented to tow no was the answer but if I needed to in the future then come back and he would re map again for no charge . The transformation in driving , torque etc is amazing also get around an extra 5mpg think I could get more if I eazed off a bit . Never intended to consider the re-couping costs . On a previous van I had re-mapped which was a 3ltr manual I did notice the clutch starting to slip , but nothing wrong with the clutch you just need to alter your driving style put the power down gradually or you will spin the wheels or the clutch will slip . Worth the extra money definately yes , use Carafit again Yes .


Hi...I can also vouch for carafit. I wanted to put a 225 amp leisre battery on instead of the 90 amp under the passenger seat. So the new one had to go right to the rear of the van. They did a really excellent professional job. Also they let me overnight on their premises with Ehu and even gave me a courtesy car while they were doing the job. But I didn't know they did remapping or would have definitely gone to them.


----------



## iampatman (Mar 25, 2014)

I've just booked my Lunar Premier (Renault Master 2.5 dci 120) in for remapping with Remap Science in Bradford. Special offer £150 during March. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## iampatman (Mar 25, 2014)

Re the above post. I've had a look and found some pretty poor reviews of these guys. Admittedly they are from "petrol heads" - no offence, but a couple of them have had some pretty sorry experiences so I think I'll cancel my appointment. 
If anyone can recommend from personal experience a remapping service within driving distance of Bradford I'd be grateful. 
Pat


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 25, 2014)

iampatman said:


> Re the above post. I've had a look and found some pretty poor reviews of these guys. Admittedly they are from "petrol heads" - no offence, but a couple of them have had some pretty sorry experiences so I think I'll cancel my appointment.
> If anyone can recommend from personal experience a remapping service within driving distance of Bradford I'd be grateful.
> Pat




Check this out Dealers - Chip | Diesel | Engine | ECU | Tuning | Remap | DPF | Delete


----------



## arbee (Mar 26, 2014)

Hughman said:


> Very interested in these as I have 2 diesel vehicles, the van (Fiat Ducato 2.3 150) and an ageing Volvo estate. If they really do what it says on the tin, it would be great - do you use the power or economy one, and what's the real noticeable effect?



I personally use the power one and even now get approx 8-10mpg more and the torque is amazing, the tiguan drives like a rocket ship Lol.
The T5 now drives like a car absolutely brilliant.


----------



## maingate (Mar 26, 2014)

Beemer said:


> I have a Performance & Economy Diesel Tuning by Tunit - Work, Play & Save fitted on my 2.8JTD Fiat (4.5t max), and I have been 'playing' with the settings for a few months now.
> The vehicle came (second hand) with the Tunit box already fitted and set at number 7 (0-9 settings), with this setting I have been getting about 25mpg.
> The vehicle has pulled well on the hills and has a good turn of speed when overtaking, but I really wanted to know if this box worked, so I initially set the box to number 9 and set off on a 240 mile trip to south Wales a few months back, however there did not seem to be much difference that I could tell.
> The box was set at number 1, and another similar journey recently made it quite clear that there was a distinct lack of torque, on the hills and when overtaking lorries on the motorway.
> ...



Your Tunit box is probably fairly old and could do with flashing over with newer software.

I did this with mine. Total cost £20 (including postage). Give them a call, they are very helpful.

I did not detect a great deal of difference but that is to be expected on a 5 tonne van.


----------



## Hughman (Mar 26, 2014)

arbee said:


> I personally use the power one and even now get approx 8-10mpg more and the torque is amazing, the tiguan drives like a rocket ship Lol.
> The T5 now drives like a car absolutely brilliant.



Well, I've just bought one and stuck it on my Volvo - will try it out tomorrow. The same box will also do the van apparently, so if it's ok on the Volvo, I can swop it over to the van, and then get a 2nd wiring loom so it's easy to switch the box from one vehicle to the other ( on the principle that I can't be driving 2 vehicles at once ).


----------



## LongdogCymru (Jun 11, 2014)

Evs54 said:


> I have a Fiat 3ltr Auto had mine remapped at Carafit not far from where you had yours done in Cross Hands , they came to my house and cost £250 he was with me for about an hour . I was asked a load of questions of what my driving style was even asked if I intented to tow no was the answer but if I needed to in the future then come back and he would re map again for no charge . The transformation in driving , torque etc is amazing also get around an extra 5mpg think I could get more if I eazed off a bit . Never intended to consider the re-couping costs . On a previous van I had re-mapped which was a 3ltr manual I did notice the clutch starting to slip , but nothing wrong with the clutch you just need to alter your driving style put the power down gradually or you will spin the wheels or the clutch will slip . Worth the extra money definately yes , use Carafit again Yes .



Just found this thread, I am thinking of going to Carafit too so it was good to find a couple of positive reports on here, thanks guys.


----------



## Evs54 (Jun 13, 2014)

LongdogCymru said:


> Just found this thread, I am thinking of going to Carafit too so it was good to find a couple of positive reports on here, thanks guys.




My mate had his done for £200 with Cartafit show offer so mention Carmarthen show offer , and you may save £50 .


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jun 13, 2014)

*tuning boxes*

Hi
Just to say that there are a lot of scam boxes out there they look good but inside there is only a resistor on one of the wires, that makes the engine think??? that is is cold and puts in more fuel, not good for emissions or economy. There are some proper ones but beware. The maker could do more power etc but they are all for keeping the emission down for road tax and fuel economy.  Hence the ELEPHANT RACING trucks all lined up doing 56 mph alongside each other on the road.


----------



## Derby Donkey (Jun 14, 2014)

Speed limiters man, nothing to do with power. Please do a little research before typing such nonsense.


----------

